# WAMP + LAMP -> gemeinsame HTDOCS ?



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab unter XP einen WAMP laufen. Das ganze liegt auf einer FAT32 Partition. Die htdocs sind außerhalb des Apacheverzeichnises abgelegt. Läuft alles einwandfrei. Jetzt muss ich aber für ein Projekt wieder einmal Linux installieren. Wenn ich unter Linux auch das LAMP installiert habe, könnte ich doch in der httpd.conf auf das schon exestierende htdocs linken, sodas ich auf die schon fertigen Sites/Skript zugreifen könnte ohne alles doppelt vorhalten zu müssen. Würde das funktionieren? HAt jemand erfahrung damit?

bye


----------



## Tommy (30. Januar 2004)

Du solltest ja ohne Probleme unter Linux auf die Fat32 Partition/Festplatte zugreifen können und dann muss man (eigentlich) nur noch den Pfad anpassen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Januar 2004)

Genau ... so hatte ich mir das gedacht. Werd's euch mitteilen wenns geht


----------

